# RainFurrest 08: September 26 - 28 SeaTac, WA



## squeedgemonster (Jun 29, 2008)

So who's going?  Last year my roomie had to bail on the last minute, so I missed out, but I hear it was pretty fantastical~ 

I'm 98.99999% Sure I'm going. It all depends on my schedule, since I'll be starting community college around then. Well... and if they'd get some info on the artist alley up. I haven't sold art at an artist alley before, so it seems like a small con would be a great place to start :3
And ofcourse, I'd love to get some stuff in at the art show.

Anyhow, I know this post is semi-early but planning ahead is good!

The website is here: http://www.rainfurrest.org/index.php


----------



## squeedgemonster (Jun 29, 2008)

Bumping this, because the other Rainfurrest thread I created 10million years ago and it's confusing me who's going or not XD


----------



## Shade Koba (Jun 29, 2008)

I might be going  It's like the closest furcon near me... even if it IS like a 10 hour drive >.< DAMMIT THERE NEEDS TO BE ONE IN OREGON!!

Plus... well I've never been to a furcon before ^_^;;


----------



## Rehka (Jun 29, 2008)

It is looking better that I will be attending, but no 100%'s yet... (lol, its 10 hours from me too... only I live in BC  )


----------



## Shade Koba (Jun 29, 2008)

What's BC stand for? XD

But yeah... I'm a little curious of what a furcon is gonna be like  If I dont make it to this one, I'm DEFINITELY going to that one in San Jose, California in January cuz I'm planning to meet my boyfriend there <3


----------



## HKR (Jun 29, 2008)

Will probably be there for a day or two since I live a half hour away.


----------



## Shade Koba (Jun 29, 2008)

HKR said:


> Will probably be there for a day or two since I live a half hour away.


 
Lucky bastard! T_T I'm 10 hours or more away from this or any other furcon


----------



## squeedgemonster (Jun 30, 2008)

Shade Koba said:


> I might be going  It's like the closest furcon near me... even if it IS like a 10 hour drive >.< DAMMIT THERE NEEDS TO BE ONE IN OREGON!!
> 
> Plus... well I've never been to a furcon before ^_^;;



I'm surprised there isn't one in oregon ; 
And yeah, me neither. Though I have been to quite a few anime and comic conventions. Though, I'm sure a furcon is totally different.


----------



## squeedgemonster (Jun 30, 2008)

HKR said:


> Will probably be there for a day or two since I live a half hour away.



Makes sense. XD
I live in Marysville so it's a little over an hour and a half drive, but it's still a hell of a lot closer than AC. @_@


----------



## NinjaWolf041 (Jun 30, 2008)

Shade Koba said:


> I might be going  It's like the closest furcon near me... even if it IS like a 10 hour drive >.< DAMMIT THERE NEEDS TO BE ONE IN OREGON!!
> 
> Plus... well I've never been to a furcon before ^_^;;



Yeah for sure, Portland would be a Great place for a con, hell even Salem would be good with the convention center they put in a few years back. 

But I would love to go to rainfurrest this year, I think a con sounds like a ton of fun. I want to go to pick up some art work, and it would be cool to hang out with other furs for a weekend. But the chances of me going this year are slim, but hey you never know, right?


----------



## Shade Koba (Jun 30, 2008)

Well I've heard of one in Portland, OR called PDX Fur but there's barely any info on it. They dont have dates on thier calendar or anything, so it's basically an underground furcon for locals @_@ It sucks... that's why I'm thinking of moving over near florida, since the east coast is where furcons are a dime a dozen >.< I'm good friends with Munkart (along with half the rest of the babyfur population) so maybe I can room with him if I decide to move out there, at least until I can learn to deal with the whole hurricane season thing ._. that's the one thing that worries me if I do go over there.


----------



## NinjaWolf041 (Jun 30, 2008)

well the thing you are referring to is the PDXFURS group, in which I am a member of.

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/pdxfurs/
This the Yahoo mailing group.

http://www.pdxfurs.com/
And here is the website.

There is an IRC chat room, and a forum. They have furmeets twice a month. I went to one and met come cool people one 2 of which are really good friends of mine now.


----------



## Shade Koba (Jun 30, 2008)

yeah but both the site and the yahoo group are never updated >.< There's no dates on it, so it's kinda pointless


----------



## oCe (Jul 2, 2008)

I'm pretty sure I'm going! Just haven't made any reservations yet, but I only live 3 hours away.


----------



## Shade Koba (Jul 2, 2008)

Does anybody know how much it costs to get in n stuff?

...

and what kind of reservations we talkin here? o.o Just hotel rooms, right?


----------



## squeedgemonster (Jul 4, 2008)

oCe said:


> I'm pretty sure I'm going! Just haven't made any reservations yet, but I only live 3 hours away.


Damn, that would be totally awesome. It would be really neat to meet you!

And YAY I sent in my registration today.


----------



## Monkeykitten (Jul 4, 2008)

I should be available for the con, but sheesh there's like no way I could get there, even though I'm so close. Oh the woes of not owning a car... Maybe I could go to '09s, since they might have the light rail opened up by then. That or I could buck up and figure out the bus schedules, haha. Seattle buses scare me, I fear I'd get on the wrong one and end up somewhere random and not be able to get back.


----------



## leahthecheetah (Jul 4, 2008)

Monkeykitten said:


> I should be available for the con, but sheesh there's like no way I could get there, even though I'm so close. Oh the woes of not owning a car... Maybe I could go to '09s, since they might have the light rail opened up by then. That or I could buck up and figure out the bus schedules, haha. Seattle buses scare me, I fear I'd get on the wrong one and end up somewhere random and not be able to get back.




There are a few WA fur groups, on LJ and on Yahoo.  Maybe you could see if you could carpool with someone?  Maybe even try the RF website and see if there is a forum to ask?


----------



## Monkeykitten (Jul 4, 2008)

leahthecheetah said:


> There are a few WA fur groups, on LJ and on Yahoo.  Maybe you could see if you could carpool with someone?  Maybe even try the RF website and see if there is a forum to ask?



That is always a possibility... I'll look into that, thanks. :3


----------



## leahthecheetah (Jul 4, 2008)

Monkeykitten said:


> That is always a possibility... I'll look into that, thanks. :3



Welcome!  YOU MUST GO! XDD


----------



## Monkeykitten (Jul 5, 2008)

leahthecheetah said:


> Welcome!  YOU MUST GO! XDD



XD It would be fun. I'll see what I'm doin' in September...


----------



## Vore Writer (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm going. The place is maybe thirty minutes from where I live, and five minutes from where I work. I already registered and reserved a room at the Marriott.

http://www.rainfurrest.org/ There's the site if it hasn't been posted yet.


----------



## PROSTSHOCKERERER (Jul 10, 2008)

A couple of people want me to go so, MAYBE.


----------



## Chibiicap (Jul 13, 2008)

I think im gunna be going pretty sure I am. I hope i can get all the funding I need. if i can't then it's pretty much sunk for me.

but it's cool to see another babyfur shade n_n *waves my tiny cub paw back at you*


----------



## Shade Koba (Jul 15, 2008)

Does it cost to get into the Convention Center? This'll be my first convention if I go, so I wanna know what things I gotta spend munnies on :/


----------



## Chibiicap (Jul 15, 2008)

Yeah, i believe it's 35 dollars for all 3 days fri sat and sun.

Im not sure what it is for just 1 day, but I know it's not in a convention center, it's at a hotel. you can find all the info on their web site at www.rainfurrest.com


----------



## Shadowwolf (Jul 15, 2008)

I only live an hour away, so I should go. But I don't feel like registering ); It's not like I ever go to the panels anyway.


----------



## Chibiicap (Jul 15, 2008)

heh.. pannels are kinda fun if you find a good one. but really it's just fun to go hang out. I might set up a pannel for a con someday, sounds like fun. i just dunno what i would do one of 0.o


----------



## Shadowwolf (Jul 16, 2008)

I would do a HERPETOLOGY PANEL, yessss! 8D


----------



## veg (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm planning on going, though I still need to find someone who needs a roomie. I mean, it wouldn't be a big deal if I didn't just because I live 20 or so minutes away from SeaTac, but it'd definitely be nicer not to have to drive there and back each day.

If there's anyone who's kind of doing an all girl room and looking for another roomie, please contact me. I'm quite, friendly, respectful of space, and not annoying. The only reason why it should be all girls is just so my bf feels more comfortable about me being there alone. :>


----------



## RainRat (Jul 19, 2008)

Shade Koba said:


> What's BC stand for? XD
> 
> But yeah... I'm a little curious of what a furcon is gonna be like  If I dont make it to this one, I'm DEFINITELY going to that one in San Jose, California in January cuz I'm planning to meet my boyfriend there <3



BC stands for British Columbia, a province in Canada.


----------



## Hanzo (Jul 22, 2008)

Not going, already attended AFF here in spokane. Plus I am going to California in September.


----------



## Chibiicap (Jul 23, 2008)

Hanzo said:


> Not going, already attended AFF here in spokane. Plus I am going to California in September.



I went to AFF n_n


----------



## Hanzo (Jul 26, 2008)

i thought about going, but I already went to AFF and I am going to California anyways around that time


----------



## Chibiicap (Jul 26, 2008)

cool


----------



## Hanzo (Jul 26, 2008)

what the hell, my post went twice >.>


----------



## Tangent (Aug 9, 2008)

As much as I would love to go, it's all dependent on whether or not I can manage getting a job. -.-;  I'll be going with you if I can tho. XD


----------



## squeedgemonster (Aug 25, 2008)

RF is getting close! Are you guys excited 8D!?

So I'm going for sure, and I will be getting a dealers table with Savannah Horrocks. Fun stuff!

I also might be suiting (my dragon monster, Nemphyths).... not sure yet <_< I need to get cracking on the costume soon though


----------



## BijouxDeFoxxe (Aug 26, 2008)

I'l be there.  I know I'll be there partially for two days (it all depends on if I get this job I interviewed for or not.)  If I get the job, I'll be there the last half of friday, and all day saturday.  And if not, all day friday and the last half of saturday.


----------



## Vore Writer (Aug 26, 2008)

Man I can't believe how fast the last couple of months went by, and I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Klickitat (Sep 2, 2008)

Klickitat the black bear and Kaleetan the polar bear will be there.  And maybe, just maybe, our husky/malamute couple suits will be done by then.

But first, this bear has to visit the Wenatchee Salmon Festival two weeks before RF.


----------



## NinjaWolf041 (Sep 12, 2008)

YAY! looks like I am going. Can't wait, hope its a lot of fun.


----------

